# inaintea investigatiei si (a?) inlocuirii



## Kraus

Ciao! Ho un dubbio grammaticale: per dire "nei 4 giorni precedenti l'esame e sostituzione", si può dire "in ultimelele 4 zile i*naintea investigatiei si inlocuirii*" oppure è obbligatorio mettere l'articolo genitivale "*a*" dopo "si"?

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## jazyk

Direi che la frase va bene così com'è, ma non lo so spiegare. Attendiamo il parere degli altri membri.


----------



## dutzu88

Io direi che la frase va bene, ma manchia cualcosa. Io sono Rumano, non parlo molto bene il italiano, nello questo momento lo sto improvizzando del Espanol. Alora, cui e la coreczzione...no manchia molto...e molto bene!

_în ultimele patru zile, înaintea investigaţiei şi înlocuirii_


----------



## OldAvatar

My version:
În 4 zile precedente examinării şi înlocuirii/substituirii.

Anyway, in case you'd like to use your version, then *a* is a must, even if it is not used in spoken language, it still is the correct form:
_în ultimele patru zile, înaintea investigaţiei şi *a* înlocuirii_.


----------



## Kraus

Multumesc frumos tuturor!


----------

